# Thousands of migrant children are reporting they were sexually assaulted in U.S. custody



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

Even if you somehow didn't think putting toddlers in concrete cages after separating them from their parents was a bad look for this country, you have to admit this is a whole new level of fucked up.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...assaults-us-custody-border-detain/2988884002/



			
				USAToday said:
			
		

> Thousands of migrant children who crossed the southern border into the U.S. have reported they were sexually assaulted while in government custody, according to Department of Health and Human Services documents released Tuesday by Rep. Ted Deutch's office.
> 
> In the past four years, 4,556 children said they were sexually assaulted while in the care of Health and Human Services' Office of Refugee Resettlement, which takes custody of unaccompanied minors who cross the southern border alone and those who are separated from their families.



So I have to wonder if we'll get a little outrage toward this from the people who constantly screech about imaginary pedophile pizza parlors, or if they'll just dismiss this outright because the children are brown.  Or maybe it's "fake news" from the Department of Health and Human Services?  Regardless of their excuse, a lot of people need to be jailed over this, and there's no pretending Trump doesn't own a share of the responsibility too.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 27, 2019)

Fucking tragedy.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 27, 2019)

ICE mistreating immigrants? Haven't they be doing this for FUCKING DECADES? Been saying it since Obama came into office. ICE needs to go. That whole entire outfit (including the aforementioned departments above) are a waste of the taxpayers dime.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Feb 27, 2019)

ice should be abolished and qanon people don't actually care about victims of trafficking and pedophilia.


----------



## erikas (Feb 27, 2019)

Did any of you actually read it? The majority of those assaults were done by other minors in custody.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 27, 2019)

erikas said:


> Did any of you actually read it? The majority of those assaults were done by other minors in custody.


... And that changes the general thought how? This still isn't news. It's done under the "protection" of these morons who are paid for a job they're not even doing.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 27, 2019)

erikas said:


> Did any of you actually read it? The majority of those assaults were done by other minors in custody.




And it was happening when Obama was President too.

Out of 4556 alleged incidents, 158 involve accusations against adult staff. So ... about 3.5%? Inexcusable that it happens at all, but then again 'zero' incidents is a pipe dream. How many alleged sexual assaults occur each year involving American minors in the foster care system? I'll bet it's a LOT more than 158.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 27, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> And it was happening when Obama was President too.
> 
> Out of 4556 alleged incidents, 158 involve accusations against adult staff. So ... about 3.5%? Inexcusable that it happens at all, but then again 'zero' incidents is a pipe dream. How many alleged sexual assaults occur each year involving American minors in the foster care system? I'll bet it's a LOT more than 158.



I'd bet my next paycheck you're indefinitely right.


----------



## notimp (Feb 27, 2019)

Ah, the put children in cages program has...

(I will not continue the sentence.)

edit: Here is how to properly continue the thread. How about you start thinking about how to best integrate them into your society. Your arent shipping them off, "back to mexico" are you?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

notimp said:


> edit: Here is how to properly continue the thread. How about you start thinking about how to best integrate them into your society. Your arent shipping them off, "back to mexico" are you?


The Trump administration has no clue what to do with many of them, since they failed to keep track of the parents' whereabouts.  There have been separate reports of some children being handed off to human traffickers upon release.

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/29/...nt-children-with-traffickers-report-says.html


----------



## erikas (Feb 27, 2019)

I will also add that these sexual assaults also happen on the way to the wall, as well in the countries these people are coming from. Trump calling them rapists is not as far off as everyone likes to pretend.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

erikas said:


> I will also add that these sexual assaults also happen on the way to the wall, as well in the countries these people are coming from. Trump calling them rapists is not as far off as everyone likes to pretend.


Prime example of the _wrong_ reaction to have to a story like this.  These children were sexually assaulted under custody of a US agency, and your first reaction is to suggest their parents were raping them?  As if that would justify this if it were true?  It wouldn't, and it isn't.  More xenophobia excuses nothing.


----------



## erikas (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Prime example of the _wrong_ reaction to have to a story like this.  These children were sexually assaulted under custody of a US agency, and your first reaction is to suggest their parents were raping them?  As if that would justify this if it were true?  It wouldn't, and it isn't.  More xenophobia excuses nothing.


While i do think that the people responsible should be punished, i don't see why a country is responsible for the safety of people who are not it's citizens and who tried to breach it's borders illegally. Again, if you actually read the article, most of the assaults were done by other detainees, not workers. It's also worth noting that these are allegations and nothing has been proven yet. If you're gonna say something like "why would they lie?" it's because being the victim of sexual assault can garner you sympathy. Finally, because of the massive amount of these migrants, ICE has their hands full, they are not designed to deal with this many people at once, and the fault for that is with the people coming.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

erikas said:


> While i do think that the people responsible should be punished, i don't see why a country is responsible for the safety of people who are not it's citizens and who tried to breach it's borders illegally. Again, if you actually read the article, most of the assaults were done by other detainees, not workers.


None of this can be scoffed away, as if guards simply watching this behavior happen and doing nothing about it isn't also damning.  There is no justification you can make here, and whataboutism won't work.  The US is supposed to be holding itself to a higher standard, instead this is something that would be wholly expected coming from a third-world Banana Republic.

Also you're inferring that 150+ reported cases of ICE agents sexually assaulting children themselves somehow isn't "enough."  One reported case is one too many.



erikas said:


> Finally, because of the massive amount of these migrants, ICE has their hands full, they are not designed to deal with this many people at once, and the fault for that is with the people coming.


Illegal border crossings are at a thirty year low, this is simply nonsense.  The idea that you can get away with sexual assault because your workload is too heavy is a ridiculous premise in itself.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Illegal border crossings are at a thirty year low, this is simply nonsense.



Let's try for a 250 year low.


----------



## DCG (Feb 27, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I'd bet my next paycheck you're indefinitely right.


Is this a joke on how you're out of a job, so even if he is correct you don't have to pay?

If you don't have border control and don't have people to deport illegals, you don't have a country.
So why still have laws?
Go go gadget anarchy...


----------



## erikas (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> None of this can be scoffed away, as if guards simply watching this behavior happen and doing nothing about it isn't also damning.  There is no justification you can make here, and whataboutism won't work.  The US is supposed to be holding itself to a higher standard, instead this is something that would be wholly expected coming from a third-world Banana Republic.
> 
> Also you're inferring that 150+ reported cases of ICE agents sexually assaulting children themselves somehow isn't "enough."  One reported case is one too many.
> 
> ...


And why did you conveniently leave out the part that these are just allegations? And you also ignore the caravan that came to the border all at once.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2019)

erikas said:


> And why did you conveniently leave out the part that these are just allegations?


He didn't, he said "reports," which is just another way of say allegations. Regardless, there's still a rather staggeringly high amount to just attempt to dismiss.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Let's try for a 250 year low.


Only way to do that is to crack down hard on employers who hire undocumented workers.  In other words, it'll never happen under Republicans, they'll only provide more cheap talk and proposals for completely ineffective solutions to obfuscate their true intentions.  Meanwhile, children are being abused, and entirely new problems are created.


----------



## erikas (Feb 27, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> He didn't, he said "reports," which is just another way of say allegations. Regardless, there's still a rather staggeringly high amount to just attempt to dismiss.


Does quantity really matter? This isn't the first time democrats dog pile massive amount of allegations to destroy someones reputation.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 27, 2019)

Ok, the question is who was sexually assaulting the children? Oh, illegal immigrants! MUST BLAME TRUMP!!!

Did you not realize that most of the children were abused before they even reached the border?

People need to stop letting the media play them.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2019)

erikas said:


> Does quantity really matter? This isn't the first time democrats dog pile massive amount of allegations to destroy someones reputation.


So basically you are just going to attempt to dismiss them as if this is a grand conspiracy against Trump and ICE? Is that really what everything boils down to nowadays? It's somehow part of the Democrat's conspiracy to bring down Trump?


----------



## notimp (Feb 27, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Ok, the question is who was sexually assaulting the children? Oh, illegal immigrants! MUST BLAME TRUMP!!!


Function of society - to keep safety infrastructures up.

Not to separate parents from their children and then engage in collective neglect, so that stuff like that can happen.

Even if the Trump administration would have not used it as political a gambit to appeal to "race-sesitive" voters, who wanted to hear the "parents will be separated from their children at the border" message, it would have been severe neglect. But because they have - its far worse.

Another example, why blaming it on one person doesnt help. Now people who are pro Trump think, they can defend sexual violence against children in the US with a "it was mostly foreigners who did it" rebuttal. Only 3% service personal.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 27, 2019)

notimp said:


> Function of society - to keep safety infrastructures up.
> 
> Not to separate parents from their children and then engage in collective neglect, so that stuff like that can happen.
> 
> ...


Who is defending sexual violence against children? I am saying to stop blaming people whom did not actually do the act of sexual assault, instead blame the rapists and criminals. How does that not make sense?


----------



## notimp (Feb 27, 2019)

Also blame the people who created the circumstance, under which this could happen to children, systematically - on US ground. Children who were in the official care of the state.

It can not even be argued to have been a "blindsight" issue, because "them foreigners are so sexually aggressive" - because it was literally neglect, that allowed this to happen. So if any infrastructure would have been in place to adher to the specific needs of minors (obligatory supervision) this could not have happend to that extent.

This is mass sexual violence under US custody...

What did they do? Wait for the polling people to get around, to catch, that this was an issue? Are those conservative values?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Only way to do that is to crack down hard on employers who hire undocumented workers.  In other words, it'll never happen under Republicans, they'll only provide more cheap talk and proposals for completely ineffective solutions to obfuscate their true intentions.


Out of all the absolutely ridiculous political nonsense that you diarrhea through your keyboard, This really takes the cake.
Blaming all this mess on the republicans is insanity, when it is the democrats fighting tooth and nail to continue to allow illegals into the country and to not have them booted out of here. It is the democrats that continue to encourage illegals to continue to come into this country.


----------



## Anunnymous (Feb 27, 2019)

[Insert comment here.] 

[Get persecuted for having a different belief and viewpoint.]

[Repeat a few dozen times.]


/thread


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 27, 2019)

notimp said:


> Also blame the people who created the circumstance, under which this could happen to children, systematically - on US ground. Children who were in the official care of the state.
> 
> It can not even be argued to have been a "blindsight" issue, because "them foreigners are so sexually aggressive" - because it was literally neglect, that allowed this to happen. So if any infrastructure would have been in place to adher to the specific needs of minors (obligatory supervision) this could not have happend to that extent.
> 
> ...


Buddy, you do realize that it is impossible to monitor tens of thousands of people all at once. The moment someone looks away these criminals take their chance.

The only way to prevent this from happening on US soil is to make sure these criminals never make it over the border, but they will still rape children everywhere else. So then who's fault is it? Mexico's because it happened in their country? No, it is still the criminals fault because they are the one's actually doing the act.


----------



## notimp (Feb 27, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Buddy, you do realize that it is impossible to monitor tens of thousands of people all at once.


Then I'd suggest to at least leave them their parents for protection? Hot tip, for next time.

Its not even that. As I said before, the state is supposed to uphold a safety infrastructure. You dont have to monitor people individually to make sure, that this cant happen on mass scale - the only thing you have to do, really - is not to neglect them.

Talk to them, give them emotional support, catch when every tenth child suddenly shows signs of emotional withdrawal, because they got raped at night. You know... Schools are supposed to also be able to tell, when a child is neglected or abused at home. At least give them that level of protection.

Dont wait until the polls come in.


I wonder if the people responsible for this to take place sleep well at night with the excuse of "sexually aggressive foreigners".

edit: Here is another hot tip. Get them out of those prelim camps and into society propper.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 27, 2019)

notimp said:


> Then I'd suggest to at least leave them their parents for protection? Hot tip, for next time.
> 
> Its not even that. As I said before, the state is supposed to uphold a safety infrastructure. You dont have to monitor people individually to make sure, that this cant happen on mass scale - the only thing you have to do, really - is to not neglect them.
> 
> ...


MANY of the parents and people that claim to be the parents are actually harming the children too. So that logic does not work.

So is it the schools fault if they did not notice the signs of abuse? NO! It is the perpetrators fault! We need to stop blaming others for the criminal actions of these people.


----------



## notimp (Feb 27, 2019)

Listened to the congress mans statement. They actually tried to implement policy to mitigate this from a certain point forward. So they knew it was a problem, and tried to counteract.

*sigh*


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2019)

Sucks if so. Hopefully they can clean house and/or get the necessary resources if it comes to pass. Mind you I am still not entirely sure why people are so up in arms about the notion of separation to begin with.



DeadlyFoez said:


> So is it the schools fault if they did not notice the signs of abuse? NO! It is the perpetrators fault! We need to stop blaming others for the criminal actions of these people.



It could be. While I am equally baffled by the "teach them not to *" mindset some espouse for such things the main counter to that is we have the legal system and such there for those individuals that don't care about such things and go anyway. Part of that is a detection and response framework. Similarly part of the law is depraved-indifference as well as reckless endangerment/culpable negligence, police are often empowered to stop and search under their expertise (driving under the influence and weapons being the big two, https://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=0002w4 for a nice graphic there), and by similar token school teachers, care workers or key members of staff there are trained (in the UK it is called safeguarding, I don't know what terms are favoured in the US these days. https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/ofsted-safeguarding-policy/ofsted-safeguarding-policy has a bit more there) to detect things that may be troubling them, the failure to report or failure to act then potentially coming back to bite you in a big way.


----------



## erikas (Feb 27, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> So basically you are just going to attempt to dismiss them as if this is a grand conspiracy against Trump and ICE? Is that really what everything boils down to nowadays? It's somehow part of the Democrat's conspiracy to bring down Trump?


Probably. Though i am open to be proven wrong by investigation. My willingness to believe sexual assault allegations has been exhausted by what has been happening for the past year. I say that most, if not all of those allegations against ICE workers are lies. If I'm proven wrong, I'll admit i was wrong. Until then, it's another #metoo smear campaign.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 27, 2019)

erikas said:


> Does quantity really matter? This isn't the first time democrats dog pile massive amount of allegations to destroy someones reputation.


My inner devil likes how you change the narrative from "thousands of reports of sexual abuses" to "a massive amount of allegations to destroy someones reputation". If this was fiction, I'd put on a monocle, stroke a cat and practice my sinister laugh.
EDIT: nice going. In the time I wrote this post, you even upped your antagonist-act even more. 


But alas: this isn't fiction. The truth is that there is a massive problem. The size matters to actual humans (if you really need me to point out to you that more reported sexual abuses are worse than fewer or no sexual abuses, then you need some serious help). And "but think of the reputation!!!" is neither appropriate to the victims nor helping the case.


Neither is blaming Trump, by the way. That guy has his own share of problems to solve right now.


No...the problem is that if this ICE is really so understaffed that they can't properly keep an eye on inmates despite immigrations being at an all-time low, then there is something wrong on _that _front. I agree that this isn't really news but a morbid consequence of the earlier discussed situation where immigrant parents and children are being divided from each other. So here's the thing: let's stop putting blame and FREAKING DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT! If the situation has worsened since this policy change, then revert the change. Simple, no?


I'm all of piling some more accusations on top of the already huge mountain against the president, but let that action cause no delay in unfucking this situation first and beforehand.


----------



## erikas (Feb 27, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> My inner devil likes how you change the narrative from "thousands of reports of sexual abuses" to "a massive amount of allegations to destroy someones reputation". If this was fiction, I'd put on a monocle, stroke a cat and practice my sinister laugh.
> 
> 
> But alas: this isn't fiction. The truth is that there is a massive problem. The size matters to actual humans (if you really need me to point out to you that more reported sexual abuses are worse than fewer or no sexual abuses, then you need some serious help). And "but think of the reputation!!!" is neither appropriate to the victims nor helping the case.
> ...


The safety of people trying to breach the border is their own responsibility and nobody elses. Also the "few thousand" narrative is misleading. I do not care about them raping each other, Only if the ICE workers participated. And those allegations are around 200, so could very well be misidentification. I'd also like to know the circumstances of how these allegations were made.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

Memoir said:


> ICE mistreating immigrants? Haven't they be doing this for FUCKING DECADES? Been saying it since Obama came into office. ICE needs to go. That whole entire outfit (including the aforementioned departments above) are a waste of the taxpayers dime.


Some Police officers mistreat people. The police force must go.

ICE has been doing a lot better under Trump then it has under Obama when it comes to types of people being deported. When you compare 2009 Obama’s first year in office 39% people deported had prior criminal history compared to 61% non criminal. In 2017 Trumps first year 74% deported had prior criminal history compared to 26% non criminal.

And all the shots against the Republican Party doesn’t make sense since the creation of ICE was largely responsible by the Democratic Party. And it also doesn’t make sense that Republicans would be against illegal immigrantion but want a to hire illegals for cheap labor. Being against illegal immigration would go against their cause. Which is the complaint I heard I this thread.

Not only that the Democratic politicians rail against ending ICE, but when the Republican Party called their bluff and said they’ll bring the legislation to the house floor, they changed their mind and said they’ll vote no on ending ICE. They don’t want to actually end ICE, and just again manipulating people for votes.

What needs to be done, rather than completely abolish ICE, since ICE has its place, is to improve it so that this stuff the main topic of this thread is about doesn’t happen. Improve so they aren’t sexually assaulted.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Some Police officers mistreat people. The police force must go.
> 
> ICE has been doing a lot better under Trump then it has under Obama when it comes to types of people being deported. When you compare 2009 Obama’s first year in office 39% people deported had prior criminal history compared to 61% non criminal. In 2017 Trumps first year 74% deported had prior criminal history compared to 26% non criminal.
> 
> And all the shots against the Republican Party doesn’t make sense since the creation of ICE was largely responsible by the Democratic Party. And it also doesn’t make sense that Republicans would be against illegal immigrantion but want a to hire illegals for cheap labor. Being against illegal immigration would go against their cause. Which is the complaint I heard I this thread.


The police force could be cut down to 10-25% of what it is now, and at the very least de-millitarized. Ending drug control would make them all but completely unnecessary. Funnily enough, ending the drug war and legalizing and regulating prostitution would deter a lot of illegal immigration.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> The police force could be cut down to 10-25% of what it is now, and at the very least de-millitarized. Ending drug control would make them all but completely unnecessary. Funnily enough, ending the drug war and legalizing and regulating prostitution would deter a lot of illegal immigration.


The vast majority in prison isn’t in there because of drugs. They are in there because of violent crimes. Drug offenses make up a small percentage. Heather Mac Donald has books on this topic. I do think though we should legalize drugs.

Cutting down the police would be a bad idea, when you look at not just the U.S. but other countries less police enforcement led to higher crime rates. I’m also against militarization of police too.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2019)

erikas said:


> The safety of people trying to breach the border is their own responsibility and nobody elses.


While I certainly imagine it is a perilous endeavour, and consider it accordingly, the same thing that sees you send out your ships to rescue those in distress regardless of country of origin, the ideas underpinning the treatment of prisoners of war ( https://www.ohchr.org/EN/ProfessionalInterest/Pages/TreatmentOfPrisonersOfWar.aspx ), the US being a signatory to the UN convention on the rights of the child ( https://www.ohchr.org/en/professionalinterest/pages/crc.aspx ), general human rights concepts and so on means you have some duty of care for those whom you detain, and if under your watch routine abuses happen then it reflects badly upon you.
If international treaties are not your thing then constitutional rights are given to those present within the borders https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politics/what-constitutional-rights-do-undocumented-immigrants-have and many variations on that have gone all the way to the supreme court with them saying yep. It is not like they choose to be the detention camps either.


----------



## Fugelmir (Feb 27, 2019)

If true, it should probably serve as a deterrent to migrants.  "Keep your butthole intact -- stay in Venezuela."


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Out of all the absolutely ridiculous political nonsense that you diarrhea through your keyboard, This really takes the cake.
> Blaming all this mess on the republicans is insanity, when it is the democrats fighting tooth and nail to continue to allow illegals into the country and to not have them booted out of here. It is the democrats that continue to encourage illegals to continue to come into this country.


It literally wouldn't matter if Democrats had cheerleaders and pom poms at the border.  As long as people like Donald Trump continue to act tough on illegal immigrants in public, but then happily hire them behind closed doors, not a goddamn thing is gonna change.  You know I'm right.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It literally wouldn't matter if Democrats had cheerleaders and pom poms at the border.  As long as people like Donald Trump continue to act tough on illegal immigrants in public, but then happily hire them behind closed doors, not a goddamn thing is gonna change.  You know I'm right.



lol @ actually believing this

Oh boy

Embarrassing to say the LEAST


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It literally wouldn't matter if Democrats had cheerleaders and pom poms at the border.  As long as people like Donald Trump continue to act tough on illegal immigrants in public, but then happily hire them behind closed doors, not a goddamn thing is gonna change.  You know I'm right.


Find me one that he knowing hired since he became president. Please.
I am sure he did before he became president because back then he was all for himself, but now that he is for the country (agree or not) and he is under the microscope, I can guarantee that he wont knowingly have a single one work for him.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

TunaKetchup said:


> lol @ actually believing this
> 
> Oh boy
> 
> Embarrassing to say the LEAST


So let me get this straight: your dumbass believes that we can continue to provide the same amount of job availability to illegal immigrants, and they'll stop coming here just because you want them to?  Typical fucking Republican I suppose, only knows how to criticize actual solutions instead of providing any himself.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> So let me get this straight: your dumbass believes that we can continue to provide the same amount of job availability to illegal immigrants, and they'll stop coming here just because you want them to?  Typical fucking Republican I suppose, only knows how to criticize actual solutions instead of providing any himself.


Can you please just stop with the insults. It is not helping you one bit.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Can you please just stop with the insults. It is not helping you one bit.


Yet, everybody shut up pretty goddamn quick and nobody seems to have an intellectually honest answer to my question.  Effective.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Yet, everybody shut up pretty goddamn quick and nobody seems to have an intellectually honest answer to my question.  Effective.


You really expect anyone to want to answer you when you are insulting them? If you want to have a conversation like an adult then please conduct yourself as so. If you want to just rant and say what you want while ignoring other opinions then twitter is more your platform.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> You really expect anyone to want to answer you when you are insulting them? If you want to have a conversation like an adult then please conduct yourself as so. If you want to just rant and say what you want while ignoring other opinions then twitter is more your platform.


_'Out of all the absolutely ridiculous political nonsense that you diarrhea through your keyboard, This really takes the cake.'_

People are free to have their opinions, but that doesn't mean an opinion can't be contrary to reality/facts, and it certainly doesn't mean an opinion can't be criticized.  If you want to see less insults, you can start by practicing what you preach.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 27, 2019)

You found that as an insult? Really? If I used the word 'spew' instead of 'diarrhea' would you have not taken it as an insult? How does what I said even compare to you calling people 'dumbasses'. And really, now this is just getting pedantic and I am putting you on ignore. The fact is, you will only ever see things exactly your way and never allow yourself to see things from any other point of view. What is the point of having these posts on a website that has both democrats and republicans if you are just going to dump on everyone that doesn't exactly conform to your belief. What you are truly wanting is a podium for you to continue throwing out your one sided views but then stick your fingers in your ears whenever someone else wants to give a different opinion.

And this isn't the first time you have pulled this. I see it in every post that is of political nature of yours. It is akin to a child throwing a temper tantrum. You start insulting and putting people down. Please start acting like an adult.

And yes, all of your political nonsense is brainwashed diarrhea.

Good day!!!

EDIT: And to tell you the truth, I have tried extremely hard to hold my tongue towards you because we have been friendly many times to each other in the past, but I am not going to tolerate it anymore. Even when I try my best to be nice to you, you always turn around and disappoint me.


----------



## regnad (Feb 27, 2019)

erikas said:


> Did any of you actually read it? The majority of those assaults were done by other minors in custody.



Oh okay. So it’s just illegal on illegal crime then, so that’s alright. Nothing to see! Move along!


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> EDIT: And to tell you the truth, I have tried extremely hard to hold my tongue towards you because we have been friendly many times to each other in the past, but I am not going to tolerate it anymore. Even when I try my best to be nice to you, you always turn around and disappoint me.


_That's_ your attempt at niceness?  Yikes.



DeadlyFoez said:


> The fact is, you will only ever see things exactly your way and never allow yourself to see things from any other point of view. What is the point of having these posts on a website that has both democrats and republicans if you are just going to dump on everyone that doesn't exactly conform to your belief.


Says the guy who is putting me on ignore over this completely innocuous conversation, rofl.  I've not ignored a single individual as a result of conversations in this subforum, and plenty of people here know how to be genuine and intellectually honest with themselves and others in conversations.  Unfortunately you're not one of them.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 27, 2019)

regnad said:


> Oh okay. So it’s just illegal on illegal crime then, so that’s alright. Nothing to see! Move along!


It is not ok at all. But the headline and the leftists want people to not know the whole story and think it is trumps fault.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> It is not ok at all. But the headline and the leftists want people to not know the whole story and think it is trumps fault.


There's that trademark intellectual dishonesty again.  As if this doesn't all tie back to the policy of family separation newly enacted by the Trump administration.  You can't have mass sexual assault in children's detainment camps if there are no children's detainment camps to begin with.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 27, 2019)

It's sad and wrong that these things are happening but the fact that people are breaking the law to come here shows that they have no respect for our way of life. If they didn't come here illegally these things wouldn't be happening.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

Memoir said:


> ICE mistreating immigrants? Haven't they be doing this for FUCKING DECADES? Been saying it since Obama came into office. ICE needs to go. That whole entire outfit (including the aforementioned departments above) are a waste of the taxpayers dime.


Oh Ya, ICE hasn’t even existed for decades. It was created in 2003. You and people over 16 yrs are older then ICE.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 27, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


> It's sad and wrong that these things are happening but the fact that people are breaking the law to come here shows that they have no respect for our way of life. If they didn't come here illegally these things wouldn't be happening.


And they wouldn't come here illegally if there weren't any job openings for illegals.  It's really a moot point though, because law enforcement isn't meant to be using sexual assault as a means of punishment for breaking the law.  That itself is breaking the law, and a crime on top of a crime does not equate to innocence.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 27, 2019)

Xzi said:


> And they wouldn't come here illegally if there weren't any job openings for illegals.  It's really a moot point though, because law enforcement isn't meant to be using sexual assault as a means of punishment for breaking the law.  That itself is breaking the law, and a crime on top of a crime does not equate to innocence.


I agree with you on that.


----------



## Fugelmir (Feb 28, 2019)

I think the fact that these arguments happen on a (piracy) gaming forum introduces all sorts of silliness.

You can't convince leftists, they're immune to logic.  But you can easily make them look ridiculous.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2019)

Fugelmir said:


> I think the fact that these arguments happen on a (piracy) gaming forum introduces all sorts of silliness.
> 
> You can't convince leftists, they're immune to logic.  But you can easily make them look ridiculous.


There's no _argument _to really be had here, unless someone is willing to play devil's advocate in favor of pedophilia and sexual assault being allowed to happen while in US custody.  The fact that you think there _needs_ to be a counter-argument to these statistics being presented by the Department of Health and Human Services at all is ridiculous; it shows that reality does in fact run contrary to modern conservative thought.  Of course, you're not required to participate in the wave of anti-intellectualism infecting the Republican party like a cancer.  It's a choice you have to make deliberately, so don't be surprised when people eventually get fed up with it and snap back, in one fashion or another, in reaction to your aggressive stupidity.


----------



## Fugelmir (Feb 28, 2019)

Xzi said:


> There's no _argument _to really be had here, unless someone is willing to play devil's advocate in favor of pedophilia and sexual assault being allowed to happen while in US custody.  The fact that you think there _needs_ to be a counter-argument to these statistics being presented by the Department of Health and Human Services at all is ridiculous; it shows that reality does in fact run contrary to modern conservative thought.  Of course, you're not required to participate in the wave of anti-intellectualism infecting the Republican party like a cancer.  It's a choice you have to make deliberately, so don't be surprised when people eventually get fed up with it and snap back, in one fashion or another, in reaction to your aggressive stupidity.



The problem with saying pedophilia to me in an argument where it's clearly happening illegally(if at all), is that in Islamic countries  it is allowed.  I think you should focus your energy on that first.  If you care about the cessation of pedophilia, that is.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2019)

Fugelmir said:


> The problem with saying pedophilia to me in an argument where it's clearly happening illegally(if at all), is that in Islamic countries  it is allowed.  I think you should focus your energy on that first.  If you care about the cessation of pedophilia, that is.


This is whataboutism.  It doesn't solve any problem, just points to another in the hopes that I'll forget about the first problem.  Well I'm sorry, but I'll let Islamic countries deal with their own issues, the topic at hand hits a lot closer to home.  Besides, if that truly is allowed under Islamic law, why would you want that type of law imitated in Texas?


----------



## SG854 (Feb 28, 2019)

I think just don’t mention the name Trump at all. You get all kinds of crazy. People on the left rein on him hard. People on the right defend him endlessly.

His name is all kinds triggering. Even to ridiculous levels that people are starting to call him 45 (45th president). He’s like the Voldemort of Harry Potter, lol. Don’t say Trumps name 3 times near a mirror or he’ll appear and lower taxes. (I stole this joke, lol.)

They focus on Trump and political parties that the original OP gets lost in people. Which is sexual assault on the kids bad.


----------



## Fugelmir (Feb 28, 2019)

Xzi said:


> This is whataboutism.  It doesn't solve any problem, just points to another in the hopes that I'll forget about the first problem.  Well I'm sorry, but I'll let Islamic countries deal with their own issues, the topic at hand hits a lot closer to home.  Besides, if that truly is allowed under Islamic law, why would you want that type of law imitated in Texas?



That's a problem I've witnessed myself.  A valid case hasn't been brought to my attention about 'migrants' being sexually assaulted while in the United States.  It sounds like a story CNN would run without fact checking.   If you really care about this, maybe do something in real life?  Make some signs, urinate on the floor of congress.  It damages your opinion to voice it on such a silly platform.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2019)

SG854 said:


> I think just don’t mention the name Trump at all. You get all kinds of crazy. People on the left rein on him hard. People on the right defend him endlessly.
> 
> Him name is all kinds triggering. Even to ridiculous levels that people are starting to call him 45 (45th president). He’s like the Voldemort of Harry Potter, lol. Don’t say Trumps name 3 times in a mirror or he’ll appear and lower taxes. (I stole this joke, lol.)
> 
> They focus on Trump and political parties that the original OP gets lost in people. Which is sexual assault on the kids bad.


Fair enough, though I'm not 100% convinced that using a nickname will truly solve anything.  This isn't the first time and nor will be it the last time his administration's policies are tied to something so dark/illegal in one way or another, so it feels like there is just no avoiding triggering some people.  Sure I might've been slightly more inflammatory than I needed to be in the OP, but I wasn't referring to any specific member _here_, I was just trying to get some right-wing engagement on the topic.



Fugelmir said:


> That's a problem I've witnessed myself.  A valid case hasn't been brought to my attention about 'migrants' being sexually assaulted while in the United States.  It sounds like a story CNN would run without fact checking.   If you really care about this, maybe do something in real life?  Make some signs, urinate on the floor of congress.  It damages your opinion to voice it on such a silly platform.


...And now we're right back to calling it "fake news" from Trump's own Department of Health and Human Services.  Why am I not surprised.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 28, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Fair enough, though I'm not 100% convinced that using a nickname will truly solve anything.  This isn't the first time and nor will be it the last time his administration's policies are tied to something so dark/illegal in one way or another, so it feels like there is just no avoiding triggering some people.  Sure I might've been slightly more inflammatory than I needed to be in the OP, but I wasn't referring to any specific member _here_, I was just trying to get some right-wing engagement on the topic.
> 
> 
> ...And now we're right back to calling it "fake news" from Trump's own Department of Health and Human Services.  Why am I not surprised.


I’m going to start calling him 45 just for kicks.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Feb 28, 2019)

Fugelmir said:


> The problem with saying pedophilia to me in an argument where it's clearly happening illegally(if at all), is that in Islamic countries  it is allowed.  I think you should focus your energy on that first.  If you care about the cessation of pedophilia, that is.


Oh, but doing that does not fit the agenda of "Orange man bad" bullshit.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Oh, but doing that does not fit the agenda of "Orange man bad" bullshit.


Aww, orange fan mad.  So cute.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 28, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Aww, orange fan mad.  So cute.


I usually like your posts, but man, don't stoop to their level. The one thing that prevails above all partisanship, is objective truth. Let the mindless conservatives (and less often, others) spin their wheels with fallacy and whataboutism.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> I usually like your posts, but man, don't stoop to their level. The one thing that prevails above all partisanship, is objective truth. Let the mindless conservatives (and less often, others) spin their wheels with fallacy and whataboutism.


Good point.  I can't help but find it amusing that their entire belief structure and ideology has been reduced to a few short slogans/memes, though, and that they don't realize how easily those can be turned around on them with some simple wordplay.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 28, 2019)

It's clear that many have a hard time debating, discussing, and digesting opinions that differ from what they immediately _feel_ like is the "correct" opinion. It is also clear that there is a strong correlation to those that have not grown past these intellectual inhibitions and conservative thought. My real concern is the mindless dribble drowning out the actual, worthwhile discussion between opposing ideologies, conservative or otherwise. I believe there are some good points to be made from a conservative standpoint, but it is difficult to hear them behind all the projection, emotional reaction and illogical reasoning.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> It's clear that many have a hard time debating, discussing, and digesting opinions that differ from what they immediately _feel_ like is the "correct" opinion. It is also clear that there is a strong correlation to those that have not grown past these intellectual inhibitions and conservative thought. My real concern is the mindless dribble drowning out the actual, worthwhile discussion between opposing ideologies, conservative or otherwise. I believe there are some good points to be made from a conservative standpoint, but it is difficult to hear them behind all the projection, emotional reaction and illogical reasoning.


Believe me, I know the problem all too well.  My brother identifies as 'alt-right,' and though he doesn't claim to be a neo-nazi, he does have swastika and SS tattoos on his chest, so plausible deniability there is fairly lacking.  Since Trump went mainstream, he's completely changed his way of speaking and debating, and he gets most of his "news" from Youtube now.  We still talk a fair amount, but I've never been able to find a method to break through that wall of willful ignorance where certain topics are concerned.  It's a cult of personality, and I honestly think the only way to get through to these people is for them to witness Trump resign in shame or be carted off in handcuffs.  Anything short of that they'll deflect with whataboutism, or justify away with some ridiculous mental gymnastics.


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 28, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Believe me, I know the problem all too well.  My brother identifies as 'alt-right,' and though he doesn't claim to be a neo-nazi, he does have swastika and SS tattoos on his chest, so plausible deniability there is fairly lacking.  Since Trump went mainstream, he's completely changed his way of speaking and debating, and he gets most of his "news" from Youtube now.  We still talk a fair amount, but I've never been able to find a method to break through that wall of willful ignorance where certain topics are concerned.  It's a cult of personality, and I honestly think the only way to get through to these people is for them to witness Trump resign in shame or be carted off in handcuffs.  Anything short of that they'll deflect with whataboutism, or justify away with some ridiculous mental gymnastics.


My condolences, friend.


----------



## VMM (Feb 28, 2019)

Fugelmir said:


> If true, it should probably serve as a deterrent to migrants.  "Keep your butthole intact -- stay in Venezuela."



Children are been abused and you're making jokes about it.
Have you lost your sanity and humanity?


----------



## Fugelmir (Feb 28, 2019)

VMM said:


> Children are been abused and you're making jokes about it.
> Have you lost your sanity and humanity?



I don't take things seriously on GBAtemp.  If you really care, take some real action.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2019)

Fugelmir said:


> I don't take things seriously on GBAtemp.  If you really care, take some real action.


If all you're looking for is lols and memes, you've practically got the entire rest of the site for that.  This is a serious story regardless of where it's posted, but nobody can force you to take it seriously.  Just don't expect anyone to take the Republican party seriously as the party of "law and order" anymore, either.  They might as well embrace who they are and merge with the Catholic church at this point.  If you think that's hyperbole, let's not forget that this story comes after the party ran Roy Moore last year, and after it was revealed that Trump's new labor secretary previously gave an illegal sweetheart plea deal to Jeffrey Epstein.  This is strike three on the pedophilia meter.  Well, more like strike 4558, but you get my drift.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes lets abolish ICE and open the boarders wide open.  The libs want all these illegals in US so why dont they open up their houses to let them stay for free at their place? Lets let the bleeding heart Liberals care for all the children. Why is it that no one wants to open their house to let the illegals stay? Come on Democrats, specially Bernie Sanders, the Rich will gladly pay for them to stay...  
Massive uncontrolled immigration is the best thing for the country you know.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2019)

Captain_N said:


> Yes lets abolish ICE and open the boarders wide open.  The libs want all these illegals in US so why dont they open up their houses to let them stay for free at their place? Lets let the bleeding heart Liberals care for all the children. Why is it that no one wants to open their house to let the illegals stay? Come on Democrats, specially Bernie Sanders, the Rich will gladly pay for them to stay...
> Massive uncontrolled immigration is the best thing for the country you know.


God this is just completely devoid of any logic.  They rent their own apartments/buy their own houses like anyone else.  Sometimes they can only afford to live with roommates, like anyone else.  If big businesses and large corporations keep hiring undocumented workers, they'll keep taking advantage of that.  You want more people immigrating here legally, make the legal immigration process less bureaucratic/drawn-out and more appealing.  Simple.  I'm tempted to make a quip here about how there's no chance a Trump supporter could pass the naturalization test, but the truth is that a majority of Americans would be unlikely to pass it.


----------



## Kurt91 (Feb 28, 2019)

If it's the ICE officers doing this, then they should be arrested and replaced as soon as possible. If it's the detainees doing this to each other, than the first thing that we should do is figure out why the systems that are in place that are supposed to prevent this from happening aren't working. Is the ICE understaffed, so they can't manage the number of people that they have to? Then we need to hire more people to boost the staff, and if necessary, increase their budget to pay for the staff increase and any necessary training. Are they overcrowded and there are too many people there to keep an eye on? Then we need to build more facilities and transfer detainees until we have the proper number in each location. 

The way that these issues are presented, it seems like they're just trying to push for every possible reason to abolish things like the ICE, when it looks like what's needed is to actually do the opposite. (And before anybody complains, yes I do think that things should be done to make it easier to immigrate legally. Give the illegal immigrants currently detained the option to have the paperwork done and be released afterwards as legal immigrants as an alternative to deporting them. But, if they refuse to do so, then have them deported. They don't want to be full and legal citizens of the United States, then they don't need to be here. Do the same thing for illegal immigrants that are already here. Give them the opportunity to go into somewhere like a Department of Licensing or something and get a sort of temporary visa or something to prove that they're trying to become legal citizens. If they refuse to do so, or their visa is so far expired, like six months or so without even a renewal, that it's obvious that they have no intention of completing the process and becoming legal citizens and they need to be sent back. Basically, give them every chance possible to become legal citizens, but if they refuse all of those chances, then they need to leave.)


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 28, 2019)

Xzi said:


> God this is just completely devoid of any logic.  They rent their own apartments/buy their own houses like anyone else.  Sometimes they can only afford to live with roommates, like anyone else.  If big businesses and large corporations keep hiring undocumented workers, they'll keep taking advantage of that.  You want more people immigrating here legally, make the legal immigration process less bureaucratic/drawn-out and more appealing.  Simple.  I'm tempted to make a quip here about how there's no chance a Trump supporter could pass the naturalization test, but the truth is that a majority of Americans would be unlikely to pass it.



I was actually being sarcastic. But really,  i never see the bleeding heart libs offer to take some immigrant families and give them a room at their house.

I want there to be a new Ellis island that can process and control Immigration. 
Our immigration system is worse then fallout 76. We all can agree on that. English has to be named as the official language. And you can only become a citizen if you are not a drain on the system. 
We all know the system cant handle the current level of strain. We cant even afford to take on all these immigrants. How many can be taking befire the entire ship sinks? There is also the problem of the lack of Assimilation in to American society. Immigrants have to realize that this is not like their native country and need to stop trying to make it like their home country. That said, they can still follow their own customs but dont force it upon those already here.

The miss treatment of kids is unacceptable and it has nothing to do with Trump or politics. Both sides need to knock off their shit and come up with some actual working solutions that dont involve loss of liberty,freedom and high taxes. Those that want socialist dont realize that most of the population has to be working and the tax rate will be at-least 50-60% to be even close to paying for all socialist programs that the left wants to implement.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2019)

Kurt91 said:


> If it's the ICE officers doing this, then they should be arrested and replaced as soon as possible. If it's the detainees doing this to each other, than the first thing that we should do is figure out why the systems that are in place that are supposed to prevent this from happening aren't working.  Is the ICE understaffed, so they can't manage the number of people that they have to?


It's both.  Slightly more than 150 cases of ICE officers sexually assaulting minors, the rest of the cases (out of 4,556 total) are minors sexually assaulting each other.  The system is somewhat overwhelmed, but that's also by design in the way the Trump administration did a 180 on the family separation policy far too quickly.  Out of all the cases where minors assaulted other minors, I'd have to assume ICE officers were still watching in at least half of those.  If you think about it, it's exactly the type of job to attract active and passive pedophile behavior, you're put in a position of authority over children with no outside oversight whatsoever.


----------



## Fugelmir (Feb 28, 2019)

Xzi said:


> It's both.  Slightly more than 150 cases of ICE officers sexually assaulting minors, the rest of the cases (out of 4,556 total) are minors sexually assaulting each other.  The system is somewhat overwhelmed, but that's also by design in the way the Trump administration did a 180 on the family separation policy far too quickly.  Out of all the cases where minors assaulted other minors, I'd have to assume ICE officers were still watching in at least half of those.  If you think about it, it's exactly the type of job to attract active and passive pedophile behavior, you're put in a position of authority over children with no outside oversight whatsoever.



I don't trust your sources, this stuff happened under Obama and very little changed.  If you really wanted to inspire or cause change, you wouldn't be here.  Strap on a sandwich board and walk into busy intersections.  Really live your beliefs and people might really start taking you seriously.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2019)

Fugelmir said:


> I don't trust your sources, this stuff happened under Obama and very little changed.


Dude.  They literally had to build the detainment centers fresh after Trump introduced the new policy.  Processing of illegals for deportation under Obama happened in groups of like twenty at time, not thousands.  Do your sources also say 9/11 happened under Obama?



Fugelmir said:


> If you really wanted to inspire or cause change, you wouldn't be here. Strap on a sandwich board and walk into busy intersections. Really live your beliefs and people might really start taking you seriously.


I do attend protests, though probably not as often as I should.  Are we really going to pretend that the current administration cares about protests, though?  I can't make a huge difference in issues like this as an individual, all I can do is trust that the gears of justice will grind through all the scum eventually.


----------



## erikas (Feb 28, 2019)

regnad said:


> Oh okay. So it’s just illegal on illegal crime then, so that’s alright. Nothing to see! Move along!


Pretty much, it happens in those countries at a massive rate anyway and there is no practical solution.


----------



## regnad (Feb 28, 2019)

erikas said:


> Pretty much, it happens in those countries at a massive rate anyway and there is no practical solution.



Taking children away from their legal guardians, from the people who would most want to protect them is an acceptable solution?

Teaching those people a lesson by subjecting their kids to a situation that would increase the likelihood that they will be sexually abused is an acceptable solution?

Then after subjecting them to this, making it difficult to ever reunite those thildren with their parents by shipping them off to god knows what US city without any way to track them is an acceptable solution?

You may say those people shouldn’t be here anyway, so fuck em. Fair enough, I suppose. But their children had no choice but to accompany their parents. They’re children. And they are the ones who bear the brunt of the suffering in order to teach this lesson.

That’s the core of my objection. These children were thrown into a bad situation, and the US government is making a calculated decision to increase these children’s suffering in order to punish their parents.

If you are so morally bankrupt as to not see the problem with that, well, I have nothing to say that will convince you.


----------



## erikas (Feb 28, 2019)

regnad said:


> Taking children away from their legal guardians, from the people who would most want to protect them is an acceptable solution?
> 
> Teaching those people a lesson by subjecting their kids to a situation that would increase the likelihood that they will be sexually abused is an acceptable solution?
> 
> ...


So you would put all the children with adults? That doesn't sound better to me at all. Also if you're worried about children being taken away from their guardians, you should campaign to abolish CPS first. Also these fucks hardly have their children's best interest in mind if they brought them to the wall to be used as meat shields. The fact that children were brought there in the first place is child abuse.


----------



## regnad (Feb 28, 2019)

erikas said:


> they brought them to the wall to be used as meat shields.



Nothing to add. Just want to leave that quote.


----------



## notimp (Feb 28, 2019)

regnad said:


> Nothing to add. Just want to leave that quote.


Now its education time again.

If you leave a country, even if you just seek a better financial future. What do you do with your children?

A. Bring them with you
B. Leave them with you grandparants to live the life you are fleeing from

Is meat shield something you've learned in civic MAGA classes on FOX again? The term is new to me.. 

You could have it one other way. Btw.

Only deal with a bunch of young males first (f.e. because you've increased the cost of "fleeing and entering your country", then they send the able men first). Thats of course much better, because now they integrate faster with your women...

American conservatives, I tell you...  They and their ideas. 
Families = meatshields.

At least once you've separated the children from the women, right? Take away them shields first, they always say... Oh wait, nobody says that. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here is the deal of what happened, if you are not a moron, btw.

Your political fraction (the one you bought the hat for), separated mothers from their children, because they wanted to send a message. They made it very publicly because of that.

The message kind of was "stay away - we dont want you here -- we even take your children, care for them, but we'll send the mothers home. You will loose your child.".

Then the message went a little more south with "ok, by caring we actually meant get them raped systemically".

Now everyone in your fraction kind of feels bad, but doesnt want to show it. This was an unintended consequence.

Now they play "if they hadn't shown up with children in the first place" fantasy crafting games to combat their guilt. It doesnt work that way. Own up to this being your mess.


----------



## Kurt91 (Feb 28, 2019)

notimp said:


> Is meat shield something you've learned in civic MAGA classes on FOX again? The term is new to me..



Seriously, you're on a gaming site, and you've never heard of the term "Meat Shield"? Let's say you're playing a game with other players, or even AI-controlled teammates. You need to approach an area filled with enemy archers. You send in the guy with the most defense and HP to take the hits and physically block the arrows while you follow right behind. Your teammate is a meat shield. Literally a shield of living meat. It's a rather common term, really.


----------



## erikas (Feb 28, 2019)

notimp said:


> Now its education time again.
> 
> If you leave a country, even if you just seek a better financial future. What do you do with your children?
> 
> ...


The reason i called them meat shields isn't because they brought children with them, it's because they put children in the front.


----------



## notimp (Feb 28, 2019)

Kurt91 said:


> Seriously, you're on a gaming site, and you've never heard of the term "Meat Shield"? Let's say you're playing a game with other players, or even AI-controlled teammates. You need to approach an area filled with enemy archers. You send in the guy with the most defense and HP to take the hits and physically block the arrows while you follow right behind. Your teammate is a meat shield. Literally a shield of living meat. It's a rather common term, really.


So you use meat shield in gaming regularly to substitute the term child or children.

I'll tell that to my local TV station asap. 

Make sure they clip some footage of gamers taking AI characters hostage to expose them to bullets instead of yourself. Which is what the term actually means. What you are describing is more the role of a tank, or tanking.

So children are now the new TANKS, when it comes to MAGA gamers? Ready to take whatever you throw at them? Seperate them from their parents, they'll only shrug. Trow them in rapecages - they will laugh at you? Boy - none of this makes any sense - does it?

Don't try to sidetrack from what you did here... 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

On a sidenote, do you think that using the term "meatshield" for children is intentionally dehumanizing? Because I do.

You dont care for meatshields, do you? Soldiers are trained not to. And everyone knows, that america loves their military culture. Its basically at the heart of your society.

Lets talk about that. Lets talk about that some peoples only life career opportunities are opening up, if they sign away their labor to the military for 10 or 20 years. The good years. You know - where you can have adventures in Irak, or Afghanistan... I hear Venezuela is a hot candidate for the next cultural exchange this time of the year... 

Getting out of neglect, because you tried to frame this in a military conflict context. With videogames.

MAGA.


----------



## notimp (Feb 28, 2019)

> From October 2014 to July 2018, the Office of Refugee Resettlement, a part of the Health and Human Services Department that cares for so-called unaccompanied minors, received a total of 4,556 allegations of sexual abuse or sexual harassment, 1,303 of which were referred to the Justice Department. Of those 1,303 cases deemed the most serious, 178 were accusations that adult staff members had sexually assaulted[...]



Thats 13.7 percent, not 3 percent.

To correct the values that are floating around in here.


> [...]immigrant children, while the rest were allegations of minors assaulting other minors, the report said.



src is: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/27/us/immigrant-children-sexual-abuse.html


----------



## Kurt91 (Feb 28, 2019)

notimp said:


> So you use meat shield in gaming regularly to substitute the term child or children.
> 
> I'll tell that to my local TV station asap.
> 
> ...


Wait, what did I do? I just tried to explain a term that you didn't know what it meant. I didn't say anything else. You do realize that I'm not erikas, right?


----------



## notimp (Feb 28, 2019)

Sorry, I took it as an attack in concordance with trying to win the argument at hand.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 28, 2019)

regnad said:


> Taking children away from their legal guardians, from the people who would most want to protect them is an acceptable solution?
> 
> Teaching those people a lesson by subjecting their kids to a situation that would increase the likelihood that they will be sexually abused is an acceptable solution?
> 
> ...



If the parents could reasonably be convicted of a crime, one the children could not be reasonably object to as it were as thus not be convicted of themselves, then separation is likely as a result, just the same as if dear old dad decides to make a living with a firearm inside the country.
Similarly the argument has been made that people are using such avenues to traffic children (don't know numbers but it would seem like a fairly serious thing warranting serious measures).

Having the children act as a whipping boy for parents would be distasteful as all fuck if that is actually happening, and if abuses are happening on the scales mentioned in some of the numbers then that really needs to be sorted. I don't see how the concepts are inherently linked though, or even all that probable a result (give or take understaffing/overstuffing which is a separate thing).


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 1, 2019)

> In the past four years, 4,556 children said they...



That's a pretty high number of accusations but there needs to be some form of evidence, whether it's video, audio, or etc. Trusting a person's word alone isn't enough to confirm it happened.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 1, 2019)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's a pretty high number of accusations but there needs to be some form of evidence, whether it's video, audio, or etc. Trusting a person's word alone isn't enough to confirm it happened.


I'd bet that they don't have cameras in these facilities at all, and if they do, they're definitely not handing that footage over without a court order.  As I've said, there's a big problem with putting people in a position of authority over children with no oversight, nobody watching the watchers.


----------

